

Yokozuna: Distributed Search using Solr and Riak - nirvana
https://github.com/rzezeski/yokozuna

======
nirvana
Talk from the developer happening right now at Ricon, trac #2. You can watch
here: <http://basho.com/community/ricon2012_live/#>

